# The Big Green Egg......



## Nitro (Aug 30, 2010)

I just got a Large a couple months ago. I like it a lot. I haven't used my gasser since I got it. I already went through 40lbs of lump cooking brisket, pork butt, couple whole chickens, baby back ribs, steaks, burgers, sausages, brats, swordfish, salmon, corn on cob, potatoes. Next on the list is prime rib roast, meatloaf, shrimp, baked beans and maybe a pizza.

Any other Eggheads out there?


----------



## bthrel (Aug 30, 2010)

Love mine, had it for over a year now, sold the gasser last summer before it ended up in the landfill like all the past ones. 

Do a pizza, we do fairly cheap thin crust frozen ones that we jazz up with some extra toppings, once you do one in the egg, you will never put one in the oven again, i promise.

Best grill I have ever had hands down and I expect it to last at least 15-20 years.

Happy Grilling

Brian


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always wanted to get one....now you've got me thinking again...:thinking:


Karl


----------



## bthrel (Aug 30, 2010)

Almost forgot, you mentioned prime rib roast. We do a English traditional dinner every Christmas that included yorkshire pudding, roasted potatos, green peas, bisto gravy, and of course prime rib roast. Since we have only a single oven in the house I now do the prime rib roast on the egg, did a trial run first, then one this past Christmas and plan one this holiday for sure. It worked out very well each time and allowed us much more flexibility in the kitchen. Cajun whole turkey is also one I do now that friends ask for.

Going to grill some Italian marinated Tilapia on the egg tonight... yum

Cheers

Brian


----------



## LitFuse (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up a used Large Big Green Egg a couple weeks ago on Craigslist. I 'd always been intrigued by them, but couldn't see spending that kind of money for something that would only see occasional use. Of course when I saw a large BGE with the stand and shelves for $400, there wasn't much to think about. :twothumbs

I figured I would try it out, and if I didn't love it I could just pass it along for what I paid with no problem.

So far I've only done low and slow BBQ chicken, but I don't think this Egg will be for sale anytime soon. I'm looking forward to making some pulled pork and also trying pizza on it too!

Peter


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Been one for a few years. I have n XL, a MED and a mini. Love cooking on the all. 

Love doing lobster tails on the Mini.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Aug 31, 2010)

Why is the Green Egg better than a plain charcoal grill like a Weber?


----------



## bthrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Why is the Green Egg better than a plain charcoal grill like a Weber?



Dont get me wrong, I'm not knocking the Weber or any other grill, I have had several and loved them all (kind of like Wifes.. )

But since you asked...

Let me count the ways... :devil:



Fast lighting -- ready to cook in 10 minutes with no lighter fluid
Ceramic walls retain heat with accurate temperature control and no hot spots
Fuel efficient so there is no need to add more charcoal while cooking; unburned charcoal can be reused
Constant tending not required; with enclosed cooking there are no 
grease flare-ups
Withstands temperature extremes from below 0° to 1800°F
Can be used year around, even in freezing temperatures and rain
Surface stays cooler and is safer around children than metal grills
Weatherproof ceramics won't rust
Handsome, decorative and unique design
Produces the juiciest, most succulent food you'll ever taste

To list a few... Basically its based on the Kamado design from Japan that dates back over 3000 years ago. Then it was used as a steamer (wiki source). Skip to modern days and you basically have a ceramic wood fired oven (hence the great pizza) that can be used as a grill, smoker, or oven. I also find that it maintains the moisture better on hard to grill items like boneless chicken breast and pork tender loin, both of which I have never been able to cook well on a standard gas/charcoal grill. When using it as a smoker I have gone over 12 hours on one load of lump charcoal burning at about 230deg.

Grilling steak, I usually heat it up to around 700 deg sear the steak, remove the steak, wrap it, and cool the grill down to 400 deg (only takes a few min) then finish...

Weber, although a great made in the USA product ( the Egg is made in Georgia by the way ) is like all others, stamped from thin steel, which due to the heat and exposure eventually rusts out and ends up in the land fill. The egg on the other hand, being ceramic will last years and years, the few metal parts are very solid and not exposed to the heat will and will likely last years as well.

Thats just my take, in my dealings with charcoal and gas grills over the past 15 years I figure I have sent at least 5 to the land fill, figure a average price of say $200 (some gassers are expensive) and there you have the price of a egg which should last at least that long or longer.

YMMV

Brian


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 2, 2010)

bthrel - Thanks. To get the most out of the Green Egg, you would have to use the cover. Otherwise it is just a plain old grill, correct?

If so, that would explain the crappy demo I attended. The demo was all about the Green Egg and everything was overcooked and dry. But everything was done with the grill open. At the time, I assumed two things. The demonstration team can't cook and the Green Egg isn't special.


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 2, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> bthrel At the time, I assumed two things. The demonstration team can't cook and the Green Egg isn't special.




You're probably correct about the demo team if they only cooked with the lid open. I'd would however say you might be able to get the Egg to a little higher temp. even with it open as the ceramic is going to "reflect" all that heat back into the grill and up to the cooking grid where a regular metal grill will radiate much of the heat out of the body of th grill.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 2, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> bthrel - Thanks. To get the most out of the Green Egg, you would have to use the cover. Otherwise it is just a plain old grill, correct?
> 
> If so, that would explain the crappy demo I attended. The demo was all about the Green Egg and everything was overcooked and dry. But everything was done with the grill open. At the time, I assumed two things. The demonstration team can't cook and the Green Egg isn't special.




Thats correct, ONLY time I have the lid open is when I sear a steak (about 90 seconds a side at 700deg) , after that its always closed. Having it closed allows the fine temp control, keeps the moisture in and prevents the flare ups. Heck, when I do a Boston But, The LID never comes open once its shut till the pork hits 200 deg internal (no peeking).

Brian


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a Weber that is 20 years old and it just started rusting last year. And thats because it's been uncovered for the past 3 years, no place to keep it covered here for now. 
The Egg has always intrigued me though.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 2, 2010)

DimmerD said:


> I have a Weber that is 20 years old and it just started rusting last year. And thats because it's been uncovered for the past 3 years, no place to keep it covered here for now.
> The Egg has always intrigued me though.



A true testament to how they made them back in the "old days". :thumbsup:

Brian

P.S. If anyone wants I will gladly share all the info I have on cooking on the egg, mainly some Internet links to recipes and personal experience, I believe in sharing not hording info like some of the hardcore BBQ guys do. But then again, Im not looking for a grand master championship prize check either.. LOL


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 2, 2010)

bthrel said:


> A true testament to how they made them back in the "old days". :thumbsup:
> 
> Brian
> 
> P.S. If anyone wants I will gladly share all the info I have on cooking on the egg, mainly some Internet links to recipes and personal experience, I believe in sharing not hording info like some of the hardcore BBQ guys do. But then again, Im not looking for a grand master championship prize check either.. LOL



Oh so the newer ones aren't as durable?
I agree about not hording recipes, if you keep it a secret and die so does the recipe. I always share my "secret" recipes, hell someone may actually change it for the better, you never know!


----------



## bthrel (Sep 2, 2010)

DimmerD said:


> Oh so the newer ones aren't as durable?



Honestly I couldn't say, I was making a lame attempt at being funny. According to my friends and wife most of my attempts at being funny are lame... But they do like my grilling.

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's the first chicken (Spatchcock) cook I did. Best tasting chicken I ever had.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 7, 2010)

Notro... in one word.... YUM!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2010)

Bthrel, do you have the Adjustable Rig? I got it after the Egg. In that chicken shot you can see I was just using roasting rack to raise the grid. With the AR you have a lot more options.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Bthrel, do you have the Adjustable Rig? I got it after the Egg. In that chicken shot you can see I was just using roasting rack to raise the grid. With the AR you have a lot more options.



Too funny, was just talking to my son and wife. They were complaining that i had too many gadgets and it was hard to buy presents for. There was a BGE catalog on the table and I commented that the extender was something I needed.... Great looking chicken man.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are the first steaks I did:


----------



## bthrel (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitro, man, Beautiful looking steaks, have to love that cast iron grate for making good sear marks.

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Brian,

Yeah, I'm a Cast Iron freak. I have about 6 skillets, a chicken fryer, 2 dutch ovens and a couple griddles. Not too mention the multiple CI grates for both the gasser and the Egg. Oh, and I can't forget the Wok! :laughing:

BTW, here's the Adjustable Rig I mentioned:























































I have no idea why some of those shots are 90 deg off. They're all correct on Photobucket. :thinking:


----------



## bthrel (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy smoke Nitro, thats some setup... :wow:

I love cast iron as well, live not to far from the Lodge factory and have been meaning to stop by some time and take a tour. Once you get them seasoned right its like non-stick cookware. I grill almost every night, but looking at that cow you posted, looks like some steak for me this weekend. Costco usually has good deals on their meat, might do some fish as well...

Have a great weekend coming up.

Brian


----------



## F250XLT (Sep 16, 2010)

I also have a Lg, I really like it. The investment is certainly not for everyone, but it is worth it when you finally bite the bullet. I will probably pick up a Mini next, too darn cute to not own one....lol


----------



## F250XLT (Sep 16, 2010)

karlthev said:


> I've always wanted to get one....now you've got me thinking again...:thinking:
> 
> 
> Karl



I wanted one for years, do it....you will not regret it.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a couple Lodge pieces, but most are Griswold. I like the old (antique) pans better, because they're a little lighter and have a smooth surface. But if I go camping, I'll take the Lodge. They're a lot cheaper to replace if they get damaged.

I get specialty cuts like steaks etc. from a local butcher. But I also get a lot of meat from Sams Club (similar to CostCo) where they have good deals.

Speaking of steaks:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Brother that's just mean. I'm four hours since lunch, and probably three hours from dinner. 

I want a BGE real bad. We haven't been grilling at all lately, so it's tough to justify the expense. I'm also a complete grilling moron/newb, and am scared that anything more complex than "tuirn on gas....press button....put on food" might screw me up.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitro, do you use the T-REX methoud for your steaks (from the looks of the 600deg, you do)? I got it from the Naked Whiz's web site... lots of good BGE info there BTW (bet you already know about it.. LOL).

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 16, 2010)

SmokeLaw, it's not that hard to learn, especially if you have great online resources. Here's a great one to start with: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm

Bthrel, yes I normal use the T-Rex method or a variation of it, unless I'm in a hurry. It was ready to storm when I cooked those last steaks, so I only let it get up to 600* before searing. The key with the T-Rex method, that you mentioned in your earlier post, is letting it rest BETWEEN searing and cooking at the lower temp. That will give a more tender juicy steak. I never knew that before reading that site.

Another method is to sear the steaks on the small cast iron grate just above the coals. See my picture above with the spider. That way you don't need to bring the Egg up to nuclear temps. 500* is plenty. After searing, you raise the steaks to a higher half circle grate for the rest of the cook. No need to drop the temp of the Egg. Saves a little fuel too.


----------



## bthrel (Sep 16, 2010)

Good idea, its pouring here so no grillin tonight, but that will give me time to do some reading up on your two grate method.

Brian


----------



## bthrel (Sep 16, 2010)

Nitro said:


> SmokeLaw, it's not that hard to learn, especially if you have great online resources. Here's a great one to start with: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm



Smokelaw... What he said man, its easy as pie, plus you have some fellow flashaholics to poll for additional advice.

Go for it man, you will never look back.

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 16, 2010)

bthrel said:


> Good idea, its pouring here so no grillin tonight, but that will give me time to do some reading up on your two grate method.
> 
> Brian


With the Adjustable Rig you can put the spider below with the small CI grate, and the half circle grate on top. Works perfect!


----------



## bthrel (Sep 17, 2010)

Nitro said:


> With the Adjustable Rig you can put the spider below with the small CI grate, and the half circle grate on top. Works perfect!



I like that setup man. Seems like they make a half moon CI grate as well.
We have a TruValue HW store near here and the owner is a big time egg head, going to have to stop by this weekend and do some shopping. The guys prices are really good as well.

Have a great weekend 

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2010)

My first set of ribs...


















































Enjoy


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, I just stepped into the cafe and found this. I Love the ceramic cookers - I personally have a #7 Kamado (www.kamado.com) and have been using it since around 2001. I love the way it is able to smoke for hours without any intervention and keep the temp at the right level. I will definately be back when I am not at work 
Allen


----------



## J.W.H. (Oct 5, 2010)

A couple of guys at work just purchased a BGE. After seeing some of the food pics here, it has me wanting one too.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 11, 2010)

Speaking of smoking... here's a pork butt I did:


----------



## bthrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Yummy looking pork, did you or have you ever brined it first? Im planning on a butt soon and will brine it this time...

Cheers 

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Oct 12, 2010)

bthrel said:


> Yummy looking pork, did you or have you ever brined it first? Im planning on a butt soon and will brine it this time...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brian


 
I didn't brine this one. I just coated it with mustard and rub, then covered it in plastic rap overnight in the fridge. Not sure I will do anything different next time, other than try a different rub and/or smoke chips.


----------



## bthrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I didn't brine this one. I just coated it with mustard and rub, then covered it in plastic rap overnight in the fridge. Not sure I will do anything different next time, other than try a different rub and/or smoke chips.



Did it come out nice and moist? Thats been my issue as of late, but I tend to forget some of the requirements like a pan with liquid in it below the butt. Its definately a learning process.

Brian


----------



## Nitro (Oct 12, 2010)

bthrel said:


> Did it come out nice and moist? Thats been my issue as of late, but I tend to forget some of the requirements like a pan with liquid in it below the butt. Its definately a learning process.
> 
> Brian


 
It was very moist indeed.  Pork Butt is pretty forgiving. The key is to cook it long enough to be tender (190 deg, +/-10). There is plenty of fat content inside the meat to keep it moist.

Here is a great article on Pork Butt in general:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/porkbuttselect.html

And don't forget these recipes more specific to the Egg:
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/recipes2.htm#pork


----------



## bthrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the links,

I generally shoot for 200 even, but have had a few get a little dry on me. I'll read up on the links (already had the wiz's site bookmarked) and keep on smoking.

Ever smoked a fattie (no, not that kind), its a dry rubbed sausage roll, like Jimmy Dean or such, I hear they are yummy and plan to try one soon.

Cheers

Brian


P.S. Whoo Hooo, I think this is my 100th post and its not even about flashlights, go figure.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 12, 2010)

bthrel said:


> Thanks for the links,
> 
> I generally shoot for 200 even, but have had a few get a little dry on me. I'll read up on the links (already had the wiz's site bookmarked) and keep on smoking.
> 
> Ever smoked a fattie (no, not that kind), its a dry rubbed sausage roll, like Jimmy Dean or such, I hear they are yummy and plan to try one soon.


Try shooting for a slightly lower temp, 190-195. Also remember the temp will rise (5-10 deg) during the resting period, depending on how long you let it rest.

Never smoked a fattie before, but I heard they're good. It's on my list also. 

Good luck with your future cooks, and feel free to post some pics.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 30, 2012)

Just as an update, I now have 2 LG & 1 SM...It's a sickness I tell ya :duh2:


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

This looks awesome! I googled it and it's coming to the UK soon! Oh no, this is another thing I didn't know existed but now can't live without. I'm sure there are other good charcoal grills I can get, but I like the big green egginess of it all.


----------



## Quest4fire (Apr 8, 2012)

It's after midnight and after checking out this thread I am so hungry for some smoked BBQ. I have admired the BGE for a few years not but other things have always seemed to take priority in my check book.


----------



## acrosteve (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a Kamado, but I don't use it enough. My favorite is ribs.

Here is a turkey I "kooked".






















As you can see, they are very similar to the BGE.


----------

